# Tb500



## mattyice (Apr 9, 2013)

Does this require reconstituting? What is the suggested dosage? Duration? Daily or weekly subq? Any info... Gymrat get in here! Lol


----------



## DF (Apr 9, 2013)

Times Roman has info on tb500.  He has a thread with good info here somewhere.  Try doing a search.

NM here's the link:


----------



## pirovoliko (Apr 9, 2013)

It does need to be reconstituted with BW or Sterile NaCl and refrigerated..I used it very successfully to treat my tendonitis in my right elbow and forearm.  Over 8 weeks I took between 2.5 mg and 5 mg a week (once a week subq) and together with some lighter workouts and rest, my tendonitis has all but disappeared.   Great product in my opinion.


----------



## DF (Apr 9, 2013)

Time Roman also has a tb500 log on another site.  Shoot him a PM if your interested.  I'm sure he'd be more than happy to set you up with the link.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 9, 2013)

from what ive seen there are decent results.  yes, re con with BAC water or BAC sodium chrolide.  keep in fridge.  keep non re conned vials in fridge also.


----------

